# Feliz cumpleaÑos fernita



## romarsan

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS FERNITA *

*Con un dia de retraso, las vacaciones de verano tienen estas cosas *
*Pero con mucho cariño, amiga Fer*

*Un ramo para ti preciosa*

*Besos*

*Ro*​


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Segun, segun!! Y por los pelos eh? 

Ferni, espero que lo disfrutaras bien y que todo todo vaya genial. Y con "todo todo" me refiero a todo, todo, todo.

Un beso enorme. Feliz cumpleaños.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Muchas Felicidades Fernita!! Uf, por una vez no llego muy tarde. Qué te lo pases muy bien y cumplas muchos más.

Abrazos.

Ant

Ah, que se me olvidaba. Aquí están las birras.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Vaya, vaya!!, como dicen nuestros amigos del otro lado del charco , ¡qué buena noticia, cumplir un año más!  ¡¡Ferni querida, te deseo lo mejor, para este año y los sucesivos!!, y que podamos seguir compartiendo en WR u otros lares los buenos augurios.*
*¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE!! *


----------



## alexacohen

*Fernita, querida, lo siento, lo siento, llego tarde pero mi ordenador se murió y han tenido que prestarme uno...*

Espero que hayas pasado un muy feliz cumple y que todo te esté yendo de maravilla... dinos algo, anda, que !ya puedes jugar al tenis y enviar pelotas a la red y a la luna, por ejemplo!

Muchísimos cariños y abrazos de tu amiga la despistada

Alexa


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FERNITA
¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!
Y QUE CUMPLAS MUCHOS MÁS

Un Abrazo
Rosangelus​


----------



## UVA-Q

Feeeeeer!!!! Espero que hayas pasado un maravilloso día!!!!!!

Muchos besos y abrazos!

Espero que todo esté muy bien.


----------



## Priss

UN GRAN ABRAZO A MI QUERIDÍSIMA FERNITA!! El otro dia hablé con Pedro y le pedí que te mande mis saludos porque pese a que casi ya no tengo tiempo para entrar al foro, personas tan especiales y lindas como tú no se olvidan 
Espero que hayas tenido un lindo dia Fernita, !eres una GRAN persona!


----------



## Vanda

Eu perdi a festa aqui?!!!  Sem problemas, o desejo continua valendo:

*Feliz aniversário, Fernita!!!*​


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡¡Ferni!!!
Espero no llegar demasiado tarde a la fiesta.
Un beso enorme amiga, espero que todo vaya bien, y que tu rodilla no te haya impedido bailar.
Feliz cumpleaños.
_


----------



## anthodocheio

¡¡¡Hola Ferni!!!

Un corto mensaje de mí. Adiviná! 

*¡¡¡cUmplEañOs FeLiz!!!*​


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades estimada Fernita.
Recibe un abrazo de todos nosotros.

​


----------



## bb008

*Felicidades Fernita. *
*Un abrazo...

*


----------



## Jaén

*Felicidades Fernita!!*

*Espero que te la hayas pasado super, en compañía de toda la familia.*

*Mi regalo para ti.*

*Besos!*

*Jaén.*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

Yo te mandé un PM antes de que terminara el 31 de agosto, pero como no quiero quedarme sin entrar a la fiesta, aquí voy de nuevo:

* ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fernita! *​ 
Con todo mi cariño y mis mejores deseos, un abrazote grandotote,​ 
Tampi​


----------



## polli

*¡FELIZ CUMPLE, FERNI!!!!!*
​ 
*Perdón por el atraso... acá va un regalito*
*Espero que lo hayas pasado muy lindo con tu familia y que sigan los festejos!!!*
*Besos*​ 
*Paula*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Lo siento mucho por haber llegado tarde querida Ferni :$

¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS! 
Espero que tus sueños se hagan realidad y que siempre estés feliz 

Cuidate mucho amiga...
besos


----------



## Camilo1964

Mas tarde, imposible. Pero no quería dejar pasar la oportunidad de felicitarte por tu cumpleaños. Que sean muchos más llenos de salud, amor y alegría!

Camilo


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy belated birthday querida Ferni. Un besote desde Lima, Perú.


----------



## JamesM

Happy (belated) Birthday greetings, Fernita!   I missed this thread somehow. 

You share a birthday with my sister and my niece.  They are in good company.  

I hope you had a wonderful, wonderful time.

JamesM


----------



## Fernita

Thank you sooooooooooooo much to all of you!!!!!
As you may have noticed, I have been absent for a while. 
 
Anyway, let me tell you I had a wonderful birthday party!
 
Kisses, hugs, besos, abrazos and abrazotes para todos ustedes.
 
Con todo mi cariño de siempre,
Fernita.


----------



## Mirlo

*Ferni: Llego un poquitito tarde,*
*pero me uno a la celebraciÓn!!!*
*Me alegro que la hayas pasado de maravilla!!! *
*besos myrlo*​


----------



## valdo

Si bien con retraso, me uno a las felicitaciones!!!
Feliz cumpleaños...!!!

Valdo


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Muchas gracias, Mirlo y Valdo!!!

Les mando un gran beso,
Fernita.


----------



## speedier

Ferni, I'm so sorry but I'm afraid that I'm a little behind

http://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/246/246153u05i42tpoj.gif

But I'm so pleased that you enjoyed your birthday.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Fer! Sé que llego batiendo todos mis records de tardanza, pero igual no podía dejar de saludarte. Espero que lo hayas pasado de lo mejor en tu día y espero que todos los días que vienen sean estupendos tambien.

¡Un abrazo enorme!

Erasmo.


----------



## Fernita

Thanks, my dear Speedier!!! It's always a pleasure to read your messages!
Kisses and hugs,
Fernita.

Querido Erasmo: no te preocupes para nada. Te agradezco mucho tu saludo y te perdono la tardanza.


----------



## Cubanboy

¡Feeeeliiiiciiidadeeeeeeees! Mi amiga Fernita. It's better late than never. Casi no nos pillamos por estos lares. Espero que la hayas pasado muy bien en tus ''20 añitos''. Cuídate mucho.
Besos y flores para ti.

CB.


----------



## Fernita

Cubanboy said:


> ¡Feeeeliiiiciiidadeeeeeeees! Mi amiga Fernita. It's better late than never. Casi no nos pillamos por estos lares. Espero que la hayas pasado muy bien en tus ''20 añitos''. Cuídate mucho.
> Besos y flores para ti.
> 
> CB.


 
¡¡¡Mil gracias, querido amigo de tanto tiempo!!!

Cumplí 21 añitos, es decir que soy mayor... de edad.
Muchos besos y abrazos para vos y gracias otra vez.
F.


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Querida Fernita, aunque sea con muchísima demora no puedo dejar de felicitarte por tu cumpleaños. Deseo que la vida te regale muchos momentos de alegría y que Dios te bendiga siempre.*
*Con un abrazo lleno de cariño*
*Soledad*
*P.D.  Mi gratitud para Cubanboy que tuvo la gentileza de avisarme de tu cumple.*


----------



## Fernita

Querida Sole: muchísimas gracias por tus deseos y saludos. No importa la demora. Los deseos como los tuyos son siempre bienvenidos.
¡Un gran beso para vos!


----------

